# Advice needed on buying second-hand family car



## western (2 Jun 2011)

Just looking for recommendations on buying a 5 door family hatchback. Currently only one baby on the scene but will be trying for number two soon. My budget cash wise is €5000 straight up and a 1.4 00 reg Peugeot 206 with 55,000 miles to trade/scrap/sell?. I’m in county Galway so would be looking to purchase from dealers within a max 1.5 hour drive from Galway city. Was thinking of a Ford Focus from 2005 onwards, or Opel Astra or Toyota Corolla. Any suggestions would be appreciated as this will only be my second time buying a car, and we will want to keep it for the next 5 years or so. Cheers.


----------



## dewdrop (2 Jun 2011)

I have little knowledge of the various makes of cars but i would strongly recommend you buy from a garage which you know and ideally the people there are aware of the "history" of the car. Also check what type of guarantee they will give. Ask yourself if you wake up some morning and the car will not start or some other such incident are you happy the garage will sort it out in a reasonable manner.


----------



## HappyBudda (2 Jun 2011)

You seem to be concentrating on hatchbacks, would bootspace be a consideration with a growing family, 2 buggies etc.


----------



## Leo (2 Jun 2011)

HappyBudda said:


> You seem to be concentrating on hatchbacks, would bootspace be a consideration with a growing family, 2 buggies etc.


 
Hatchbacks generally give bigger, more accessible boot space.


----------



## Sue Ellen (2 Jun 2011)

Might be a good idea for you to have a look at the key posts in this forum.


----------



## monagt (2 Jun 2011)

Car Magazine have the best and most honest reviews imho.
also, 
http://www.honestjohn.co.uk/
http://www.whatcar.com/car-reviews

Hatchbacks are more versatile, don't buy French, German except its BMW or New Merc, buy Japanese (ie) Mazda, Toyota, Nissan, Ford.

Focus or Toyota good choice!


----------



## Leo (3 Jun 2011)

monagt said:


> don't buy French, German except its BMW or New Merc, buy Japanese (ie) Mazda, Toyota, Nissan, Ford.


 
New Mercs are among the most unreliable cars out there at the moment. Look up [broken link removed]. Currently the 2006+ Peugeot 207 is in the top 10 of the index!

Ford are American, European models are assembled in Portugal, Spain, Belgium. 
Leo


----------



## nai (3 Jun 2011)

give Oliver Geoghegan in Grannagh, Ardrahan a call - [broken link removed]

my family have been buying cars from him for years - at least 10 cars over past 5 years alone and we've always found him very reliable.


----------



## Green (3 Jun 2011)

You would easily get a mondeo in the UK for €5k without the need for a trade in...better spec too..


----------



## monagt (3 Jun 2011)

"New Mercs are among the most unreliable cars out there at the moment."

No, the mercs built in the 00's were, that has changed with the 08C and 09 E models.

French Cars, nice new and if you can change them every 1/2 years ok (and you have not got a lemon (50/50)


----------



## Leo (3 Jun 2011)

monagt said:


> No, the mercs built in the 00's were, that has changed with the 08C and 09 E models.


 
Current C-Class has been out since 07, Warranty Direct doesn't have sufficient data on them to make a call yet, but they are certainly out of the 5k plus trade-in the OP is talking about. Mercedes have concistently underperformed in terms of reliability for years. I'd want to see some evidence before I would be convinced they've turned it around.
Leo


----------



## monagt (4 Jun 2011)

"Current C-Class has been out since 07" Yeah, OK, but the new range C & E have gone quality (Engineers instead of accountants calling the shots).
If you want the best in both classes then the BMW 3 & 5 are THE BEST, but you don't get the Star on them


----------

